# Alpine Strawberry Plants For Sale.



## whitetc06

I have some ''Reine des Vallees'' and ''Mignonette'' Alpine Strawberry Plants for sale. They're roughly 5 months old growing in 4'' Pots. Both varieties produce small red strawberries. The difference between the two is Reine des Vallees is more productive than Mignonette, other than that both have excellent taste.

Price is $4 each + $6.00 shipping. 
Please tell me which variety you would like. Plants will be shipped in their pots.

*For orders containing more than (2) plants please add an additional $0.25 for each plant when calculating shipping.

Ex: 
An order of 2 plants would cost: $8 + $6.00 = $14.00
An order of 3 plants would cost: $12 + $6.00 + $0.25 = $18.25
An order of 4 plants would cost: $16 + $6.00 + $0.50 = $22.50

I Accept PayPal only.
Plants will be shipped on May 20th.
Payments will be accepted on May 19th.


Please Send Me A Message If You Have Any Questions.


----------

